# UK'ers  did you feel the earthquake??



## nunu (Feb 26, 2008)

I was in the flat on my own and suddenly my room started to shake and i honestly thought i was going to fall of my chair!!!

Were any fellow Uk'ers awake? It was approximately at 1 am UK time..

I was soo scared, i didn't know we were going to experience an erathquake!!
I thought the whole building was going to collapse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BBC NEWS | England | Earthquake hits much of England


----------



## Janice (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: UK'ers  did you feel the mini earthquake??*

I'm glad your physically OK and your flat didn't suffer any damages.


----------



## frocher (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: UK'ers  did you feel the mini earthquake??*

Omg, I hope everyone is alright.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: UK'ers  did you feel the mini earthquake??*

Glad to hear nothing broke, but why are you calling it mini?


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: UK'ers  did you feel the mini earthquake??*

i was soo shocked..i watched the news today but no one mentioned anything about the earthquake so it was soo unexpected!


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: UK'ers  did you feel the mini earthquake??*

lol..it felt mini because it only lasted a few seconds!

i'll edit that


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 27, 2008)

That sounds so frightening.  I am glad you are alright.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 27, 2008)

wow thats crazy. I'm glad our nunu is okay!


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 27, 2008)

Totally unrelated to this earthquake. But one time I was staying over at a friend's house and there was an earthquake,we decided we didn't feel like it was serious (it wasn't) but all of the sudden her younger sister comes barging in (it's about 8am) and yells 'Earthquake! Earthquake!'. My friend and I both say in unison 'Shut up Katie!' It was just a funny moment that every time I hear about earthquakes I think about.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm in the North East. I totally missed it. We're *quite* far away.

Couple of relevant link: map and details

Event 2008nyae Map

Magnitude 4.7 - ENGLAND, UNITED KINGDOM


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, how scary!  I always worry that there will be an earthquake when I visit California...I never thought I'd have to worry about earthquakes in the UK when I'm ready to visit there!!  I'm glad to hear you all are OK, though.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_I'm in the North East. I totally missed it. We're *quite* far away.

Couple of relevant link: map and details

Event 2008nyae Map

Magnitude 4.7 - ENGLAND, UNITED KINGDOM_

 
The original article said 5.3 which is pretty moderate. 4.7 is still fairly strong, it should damage anything but you're still going to feel it. I couldn't tell if at first Nunu was being sarcastic or not about the size of it.


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it varied in some areas. Thinking about it now it was kind of strong, but not as strong as i have seen on tv or movies, you know the ones that things start falling off the shelves etc..that did not happen in the area i'm in. My room just shook i thought someone was banging the floor of the flat above me and didn't think much of it till my cousin text asking if i'm ok. 

I hope no one suffered any damages..
I'm going to ask my roomie tomorrow where she was when it happened and if it was severe.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_The original article said 5.3 which is pretty moderate. 4.7 is still fairly strong, it should damage anything but you're still going to feel it. I couldn't tell if at first Nunu was being sarcastic or not about the size of it._

 
The BBC article was written later than the one i posted, don't know which was more accurate.
And where we were it wasn't enough to do more than shake the room a bit. The map here shows the reported experiences of people across the country:

Event 2008nyae Map


Where are you Nunu?


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

Coventry, by Birmingham (The midlands). According to the map, it's light.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad you are okay Nunu!  In CA, we are no strangers to earthquakes.  I hate them because they usually happen when you are dead asleep. I wake up feeling scared and trying to figure out what the hell happened.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Coventry, by Birmingham (The midlands). According to the map, it's light._

 
You probably felt it stronger than here -I'm near Middlesbrough on the map -Light-Weak.


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

oh ok, i'm glad you're ok


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Glad you are okay Nunu! In CA, we are no strangers to earthquakes. I hate them because they usually happen when you are dead asleep. I wake up feeling scared and trying to figure out what the hell happened._

 
Thanks! I was sitting on my chair, typing my essay and the floor suddenly shook LOL...A lot of people were probably asleep because it did happen at 1am..


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_oh ok, i'm glad you're ok_

 
Thank you -you too hon!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks! I was sitting on my chair, typing my essay and the floor suddenly shook LOL...A lot of people were probably asleep because it did happen at 1am.._

 
I probably should have been asleep. But i wasn't. i'm still not asleep...
Hope your essay is going ok Nunu -you could always try 'but there was an earthquake!' as an excuse, but i don't think it'd work...


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_I probably should have been asleep. But i wasn't. i'm still not asleep...
Hope your essay is going ok Nunu -you could always try 'but there was an earthquake!' as an excuse, but i don't think it'd work..._

 
LOL, that would be a funny excuse since it wasn't major (thank god) hehehehehe


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 27, 2008)

I am glad to hear that you are ok and doing fine.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I  had to check on relatives in the UK.


----------



## Jot (Feb 27, 2008)

I was asleep but i'm also up north so probably too far away to feel anything. Glad you are ok Nunu x


----------



## theend (Feb 27, 2008)

It woke me up. Big rumbling and shaking. Made my MAC lipglosses fall over! That what the extent of the damage though.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 27, 2008)

It woke me up at 12.58am I thought I was dreaming lol lasted about 15 secs.
Glad no one has been hurt and it was just a lil one.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 27, 2008)

My sister said it woke her up too -she's in Leeds.


Been given another link:
There's a questionnaire so you can report your experiences:
http://www.earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/index.html

You can also report your experience at the previous link i posted, of the map:

http://http://pasadena.wr.usgs.gov/shake/ous/STORE/X2008nyae/ciim_display.html


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 27, 2008)

I didn't feel it but then again I slept right through the hurricane we had years ago.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 27, 2008)

I slept right through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My friend at work though woke up to find her bed and furniture shaking. She'd been discussing with a neighbouring villager at the weekend local haunted houses. She woke up thinking they had a poltergeist! She thought it had been waiting for her boyfriend to be away for the night and had decided to strike! Needless to say she didn't get much sleep after that, lol


----------



## neeshie (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm in London and slept right through it too. I was surprised when I looked at the BBC website. I started looking round the house to see if anything had fallen!


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_I'm in the North East. I totally missed it. We're *quite* far away.

Couple of relevant link: map and details

Event 2008nyae Map

Magnitude 4.7 - ENGLAND, UNITED KINGDOM_

 
I'm in the North East and some of my family and friends woke up, I slept through the whole thing.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG YES :|
i heard my boxes lightly tapping against my wall (they are on top of my chest of drawers) and i was like wtf:S and i kept looking at them for about 5 seconds then everything started shaking!! i was like woahhh
i thought the house was gonna collapse
then some girl i know who lives in a different area of the uk to me said on msn "did u feel that?" then i was like god. im glad im not the only one


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_I was asleep but i'm also up north so probably too far away to feel anything. Glad you are ok Nunu x_

 

im in the north east too... and i definately felt it :| it was horrible lol


----------



## jazza (Feb 27, 2008)

not even a murmur. i'm in andover, which is white on the map. can't read what the chart says, looks like shaking says "nothing" to me.

i was watching a tv show in bed at 1am, the whole house was still as a mouse.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 27, 2008)

yes, i live high up too...it was surreal


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

i am glad you are all ok


----------



## Jot (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_im in the north east too... and i definately felt it :| it was horrible lol_

 
Yeah one of my friends said they felt it too! Glad you are ok x


----------



## girlstar (Feb 27, 2008)

I was asleep on the couch, but the bf was watching tv next to me. He said he felt everything start to shake, and went to wake me up but then didn't cos he knew I would freak out!! He woke me up after it had stopped shaking, telling me that the couch had been moving and the plants on the windowsill were as well, I thought he was nuts! He was thinking that there was a structural problem with the apartment building and that it was about to collapse! So then I started freaking out as well!!! We ended up sitting in bed for the next 2 hours, on our laptops with BBC news on as well :O I was too freaked to sleep!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 27, 2008)

I was awake until about half two in the morning and didn't feel a thing. Though I am further south than London which I gather was the cut off for people in the south who could feel it.

Edited to add that there was an earthquake down here last year and I remember how scary it was.  But the last earthquake I felt before that when I liked in stoke on Trent, I didn't feela  thing because I was asleep.


----------



## Evey (Feb 27, 2008)

GLAD YOU'RE OK!!! I've never experienced an earthquake. Nor do I want to. lol


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, to be honest I didn't feel a thing it says Londons week but I'm assuming since I lover further south than flowerhead that might explain it. Glad you're ok though!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 27, 2008)

apparently there was an aftershock at about 4am ish.. did anyone feel it? i think i was fast asleep!


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

yah i was awake bt i thought the people who live above me were banging doors because they always do that lol...so that was probably it because an earthquake does need to rebound...


----------



## PomPoko (Feb 28, 2008)

I felt it, but it was so gentle here I just thought it was just me having a tired muscle spasm or something!

The last time we had an earthquake by us (was in the black country, but felt it by us) it was so scary! I thought a car had like smashed into the house. We went outside to see what was going on, and one of our neighbours running up and down the road in her nightie flipping out. Everyone else was just kind of quietly standing about looking confused while she hurtled about screeching. 

This time I only realised what it was when everyones statuses on facebook changed to something to do with earthquakes...haha.

I'm glad/hoping everyone is ok


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 28, 2008)

No! I was asleep but Im down in London so I wouldnt have felt it. The OH was talking to a friend who lives in Slough, who felt it whilst they were talking!

I do hope your all okay, it sounds ever so scary. Only something that would happen in another country!


----------



## J90 (Feb 28, 2008)

i felt the earthquake. omg, i was sitting in my bed, actually on specktra looking at some FOTDS and all of a sudden my walls started to sort of rumble and i thought it was the wind, but then my bed started shaking and my wardrobe door started hitting against my wall! I thought it was a ghost! 
Lol, it was so scary, i ran into my mums room and she told me that she 'had to work tomorrow' and to go back to bed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was shocked, but then i got my hamster and she kept me company whilst i looked at more FOTDS  hehehe x


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 29, 2008)

the earth didnt move for me!! 

lol, jokes aside i slept right through it, i live in the south east so it might have been weaker here or something


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *J90* 

 
_i felt the earthquake. omg, i was sitting in my bed, actually on specktra looking at some FOTDS and all of a sudden my walls started to sort of rumble and i thought it was the wind, but then my bed started shaking and my wardrobe door started hitting against my wall! I thought it was a ghost! 
Lol, it was so scary, i ran into my mums room and *she told me that she 'had to work tomorrow' and to go back to bed!*





 i was shocked, but then i got my hamster and she kept me company whilst i looked at more FOTDS  hehehe x_

 

Lol that's something my mum would say!


----------



## Ericita (Mar 1, 2008)

Hehe it's rare for me to read your opinions.
I'm from Chile and earthquakes are pretty common here (in fact there was one 5th degree today lol... and our country records the strongest eartquake in the world's history). So to me is strange that some people aren't used to them, yeah I know, this might sound rare to you! 

It's great to know everybody is fine.


----------



## redambition (Mar 1, 2008)

im glad to hear that everyone is ok


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 1, 2008)

I didn't feel a thing. Not sure if it's because Im in London or because I was sleeping! I did wake up a couple of times in the night. Not sure if it was the earthquake or the fact my boyfriend kept pulling the covers off me


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 2, 2008)

^ same i'm in London and i thought people were trying to mess with my head when they were talking about some earthquake that supposedly happened at night lol


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2008)

hehehe ya loads of people haven't felt it and thought i was messing about! LOL, i'm glad everyone is fine and that only minor damages have happened.


----------

